# Fusion 360 for a beginner



## davidyat (Aug 18, 2019)

I decided to try my hand at Fusion 360. I've never used a CAD program before and wanted to try. I bought the Autodesk Fusion 360 Basics Tutorial and am going nuts. Nothing from the book seems to work. I've tried to make the first couple items many times and most of the time the program says it won't work or doesn't look anything like the pictures in the book. Can anyone give me any suggestions where I can learn CAD. I'm being factious but it seems, to just draw a line, you have to hit 17 buttons and search drop down menus to get anything done. Why is this program so convoluted?
Grasshopper


----------



## blighty (Aug 18, 2019)

Fusion 360 like most cad programs don't make much sense when you first use them, but after awhile things begin to click.

what are you having the problem with?

there are lots of good vids on YT...... NYC CNC Fusion friday is a good place to start.
just found this one..... 
then we have Lars Christensen


----------



## chucketn (Aug 18, 2019)

50+ years ago, I was a manual draftsman, pencil and paper type.
I left a career in drafting for a 22 year stint in the USAF. Over the years since retiring from active duty, and a second career maintaining computers in the public education sector, I've tried most flavors of CAD. Then I stumbled, no, make that tripped over Fusion. I could not make sense of CAD at the start, but I found Paul McWhorter's excellent tutorial series on Youtube, and now am quite comfortable designing my own projects in Fusion. I had a bunch of help from Tutorials by NYC CNC and Lars Christensen, as well as others. Don't give up. If this 70 year old can do it, anyone can...
There are also a couple Facebook forums that can answer questions, and I'm willing to help any way I can.


----------



## XD351 (Aug 18, 2019)

Brad Tallis is another guy on youtube that does tutorials on fusion .


----------



## retailer (Aug 19, 2019)

For me Lars Christensen tutorials are one of the best he explains as he goes and not too quickly so you can follow along with him and go through the same steps as he does it, I found that downloading his tutorials was better than following along online, once downloaded you can pause easily rewind and go back over the same steps if you need to - I've only just started using Fusion360 late last year and as others here have said - persevere and do a bit of practice each day it will eventually start to make sense.


----------



## davidyat (Aug 19, 2019)

First, if I can build model steam engines that run and run good, I figure I have a MIND. I can think. I purchased the above tutorial. My problem is, I am following a tutorial build EXACTLY by the instructions. Then it tells me to go to "Constraints" and click "Coincidence" then the 2 end points of a sketch. When I do that, I get the line, "Failed to Compute" or another line telling me "I suck", you don't know what you're doing. Or I might be told to click a button and I spend the next 15 minutes searching for that button in, I don't know how many drop down lists, until it shows up accidentally behind a button they never told me about. In today's day and age, there seems to be no rhyme  or reason. As a kid, I had 2 or 3 choices for a problem. Today, a problem can have a billion or 2 choices to fix a problem. Whenever I see, "new and improved", I cringe as to how bad they just screwed something up. I just want a tutorial that does what it says it will do. The tutorial book above is useless to me so far. You spend the time to follow instructions, the get the line, failed to compute and you start all over again and get the same results.
Grasshopper


----------



## popnrattle (Aug 19, 2019)

for any CAD/CAM software there is no substitute for "seat time". I try to do a little bit EVERYDAY. I just love youtube.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 19, 2019)

I have used a 2D CAD program (Visual Cadd) for the last 15+ years. I tried Fusion 360 and it is so convoluted I cannot get anything done. I am used to just entering coordinates  to move to another point. In most of the 3D programs I have tried it takes several steps to do things I am now doing in one step. If there was a way to just do manual entry life in 3D would be much easier. Every time I try to learn a program I just come back to it just is not worth the trouble. This is a hobby for me at this point, not a new career.


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Aug 19, 2019)

That is why it's often called confusion360


----------



## davidyat (Aug 19, 2019)

So I'm trying to follow the first Lars Christensen video. I think I see where the confusion is. In the upper left corner when I open my Fusion 360, I see (Startup License). In Lars' Fusion, I don't see it. He must be using the full purchase of Fusion. I'm guessing the free version doesn't have all the bells and whistles, Lars has. Am I correct on this? Do I have to spend over $500 to get this program to follow someone, or can I learn from the free version?


----------



## davidyat (Aug 19, 2019)

I just might take Gordon's advice. It's just a hobby for me. Just stick to following someone else's drawings and just make the model and don't try to teach an old dog new tricks.
Grasshopper


----------



## blighty (Aug 19, 2019)

have you activated it?

it free to use for hobbyist.


----------



## David Hothersall (Aug 19, 2019)

davidyat said:


> So I'm trying to follow the first Lars Christensen video. I think I see where the confusion is. In the upper left corner when I open my Fusion 360, I see (Startup License). In Lars' Fusion, I don't see it. He must be using the full purchase of Fusion. I'm guessing the free version doesn't have all the bells and whistles, Lars has. Am I correct on this? Do I have to spend over $500 to get this program to follow someone, or can I learn from the free version?



You need to have an Autodesk account which gives you access to use the product for free as an enthusiast. It used to be an indefinite licence if you had a a small business with a turnover of less that $100k a year or were an enthusiast but it appears its a time limited offer for 1 year now.

Check out this link https://www.autodesk.com/campaigns/fusion-360-for-hobbyists


----------



## Brian Hutchings (Aug 19, 2019)

Plus one for Lars Christensen, without his first 3 tutorials I was ghetting nowhere but after the first one I was away.
The reason that Lars version does not show 'Startup' is that he works for Autocad as a trainer  so he is provided with the full version as part of his job. The startup version and the one that Lars uses are identical but be aware that the program has undergone a revision in the last month so may well look different in appearance to the illustrations in a book.
It is not an easy programe to get your head round but stangly, it helps if you have not done CAD before. I have and had to unlearn everything I knew.
Please persevere with it and it will start to make sense.


----------



## lemelman (Aug 19, 2019)

davidyat said:


> So I'm trying to follow the first Lars Christensen video. I think I see where the confusion is. In the upper left corner when I open my Fusion 360, I see (Startup License). In Lars' Fusion, I don't see it. He must be using the full purchase of Fusion. I'm guessing the free version doesn't have all the bells and whistles, Lars has. Am I correct on this? Do I have to spend over $500 to get this program to follow someone, or can I learn from the free version?



The *free *version, also known as the *trial *version, is the complete package. If you satisfy the terms of using it free of charge, then you get the *complete *system with no restrictions. Fusion is constantly under development, so it's not unusual to find that some things mentioned in tutorials or shown in videos have changed. Updates are issued fairly frequently.
Don't be put off, once the penny drops it's a super system.


----------



## Preston Engebretson (Aug 19, 2019)

Hola David,  Lars version is equal to your free licence...I have the same...

There are differences, due to the version being run...many times his is an older version
and the one I am on automatically gets updated...thus, small differences...

I find it Very Helpful to have a second computer screen to have the Tutorial Running on and 
Fusion 360  on the larger of the 2...that way, you are Not clicking between screens and can just
pause and rewind while working in 360 to figure it out...

I too had a rough start, but love it in general now...

Best Regards,

Preston


----------



## n1326e (Aug 19, 2019)

Davidyat.............

Here's the program you want by Paul McWhorter.
Learn Fusion 360 or Die Trying LESSON 1: Introduction ...

I'm only a hobbyist and  was at the same place you are and for many weeks watched all kinds of youtube instructional videos, including 'TinkerCAD',  until I found Paul's series. After I watched ( and followed along with) his videos I branched out to others, especially those of Las Christensen. I left Fusion360 a number of times, thinking there must be a better (free) system but always seemed to come back to it.  Fusion 360 is free to Hobbyists or small businesses (under $100M sales)/yr, the instructions are on their website.
Hope that helps....Tom


----------



## XD351 (Aug 19, 2019)

davidyat said:


> First, if I can build model steam engines that run and run good, I figure I have a MIND. I can think. I purchased the above tutorial. My problem is, I am following a tutorial build EXACTLY by the instructions. Then it tells me to go to "Constraints" and click "Coincidence" then the 2 end points of a sketch. When I do that, I get the line, "Failed to Compute" or another line telling me "I suck", you don't know what you're doing. Or I might be told to click a button and I spend the next 15 minutes searching for that button in, I don't know how many drop down lists, until it shows up accidentally behind a button they never told me about. In today's day and age, there seems to be no rhyme  or reason. As a kid, I had 2 or 3 choices for a problem. Today, a problem can have a billion or 2 choices to fix a problem. Whenever I see, "new and improved", I cringe as to how bad they just screwed something up. I just want a tutorial that does what it says it will do. The tutorial book above is useless to me so far. You spend the time to follow instructions, the get the line, failed to compute and you start all over again and get the same results.
> Grasshopper



Try drawing two separate squares then click the coincident icon then click on one side of one square ( doesn’t matter what side) then click on one side of the other square (doesn’t matter what side either)and the two sides you clicked will join or become coincidental to each other .
Make sure you dimension both squares first so they become defined otherwise strange things can happen ! You will know when they are defined as the lines will turn black and if it is enclosed the inside will turn a tan colour.


----------



## Foozer (Aug 19, 2019)

"the next 15 minutes searching for that button"

When in the sketch workplace, hit the 'S' key to pull up the Sketch Shortcut Menu - enter desired term e.g. Sweep - into the search box.

Language challenged that I am most of the terms in Fusion I had to look up to find language that made sense to me as with 'Coincident - Two lines or shapes that lie exactly on top of each other'

So an end point on one line Coincident to an end point of another line is those two points one atop another. Jefferson once said "Never use two words when one will do" but was silent upon three or more words, so for me "one atop another" is the same as Coincident.


----------



## chucketn (Aug 19, 2019)

davidyat said:


> So I'm trying to follow the first Lars Christensen video. I think I see where the confusion is. In the upper left corner when I open my Fusion 360, I see (Startup License). In Lars' Fusion, I don't see it. He must be using the full purchase of Fusion. I'm guessing the free version doesn't have all the bells and whistles, Lars has. Am I correct on this? Do I have to spend over $500 to get this program to follow someone, or can I learn from the free version?



No difference in free or paid versions of Fusion 360 that I know of. My issues in following the tutorials is they usually use the new interface. I had just got familiar with the old one...  Many of the tutorials don't necessarily have the same layout/setup I have. Gets confusing until I figure out how to get mine to look like theirs.

XD351, I just looked up Brad Tallis to see if I had seen any of his videos. I hadn't, so thank you. I enjoyed hos 26 tips, learned a bunch of new stuff.


----------



## chucketn (Aug 19, 2019)

David Hothersall said:


> You need to have an Autodesk account which gives you access to use the product for free as an enthusiast. It used to be an indefinite licence if you had a a small business with a turnover of less that $100k a year or were an enthusiast but it appears its a time limited offer for 1 year now.
> 
> Check out this link https://www.autodesk.com/campaigns/fusion-360-for-hobbyists



The free version does seem to expire after a year, but you can re-register as many times as you want. it remains free as long as you don't make more than $100k with it.


----------



## XD351 (Aug 19, 2019)

I was watching Lars last night and he was explaining a few things about the new interface and apologised for the confusion with it but there is a way of getting the old interface back for a limited time but didn’t know how long a limited time would be ( this was his latest live stream video ). You really need to sit down and have a good play around on the new interface ,it may look different but essentially everything is still there but some things have been re named or integrated into other menus . Fusion is free for student, hobbyists or anyone using it that makes less than $100k from it a year and as far as Lars knows it will continue this way in the future , they have upgraded the website to make it easier to sign up as a student or hobbyists as well .


----------



## Pauldg (Aug 19, 2019)

My tip is very simple but I believe it really makes you productive in a very short time. It helped me tremendously to become proficient in a few days.

Fusion 360 Shortcuts:
S=Model Toolbox
Q=Push/Pull
C=Circle
D=Dimension
L=Line
X=Construction
P=Project
Ctrl+Z=Undo
J=Joint

Always start with a component (create component) and than create a sketch. Add as many sketches you want and do create a sketch when you need a part on another plane than the original sketch. e.g. you sketched an the Z plane but need a screw on the X plane.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pauldg (Aug 19, 2019)

Another CAD software that I got to use (although it is only available on the iPad Pro with pen) is *Shapr3d*. It's very different from *Fusion360* and more intuitive and using the digital iPad Pro pen. No a fan of Apple products but this works really well. Subscriptions are required when you want to export other formats than STL... so therefore sticking with F360 for now.


----------



## lemelman (Aug 20, 2019)

David Hothersall said:


> You need to have an Autodesk account which gives you access to use the product for free as an enthusiast. It used to be an indefinite licence if you had a a small business with a turnover of less that $100k a year or were an enthusiast but it appears its a time limited offer for 1 year now.
> 
> Check out this link https://www.autodesk.com/campaigns/fusion-360-for-hobbyists



Although the free license expires after a year, you just renew it and get another year free. I'm in my third year now.

Chuck mentioned that there is no difference between the free and paid versions - there is. The free version is the complete package, the paid versions have different levels  of features depending on how much you pay. The free version gets them all.


----------



## lemelman (Aug 20, 2019)

David Hothersall said:


> You need to have an Autodesk account which gives you access to use the product for free as an enthusiast. It used to be an indefinite licence if you had a a small business with a turnover of less that $100k a year or were an enthusiast but it appears its a time limited offer for 1 year now.



It does expire after a year, but you can re-activate it when it does. I'm on my third year now.
The free, or trial, version is the complete system, with all the bells and whistles. If you don't qualify for the free version and have to pay, the various prices correspond to various levels of features. The free version gets all the features.

EDIT: I'm sorry that this post appeared twice (albeit slightly changed), but the first one didn't show up at all - until I wrote this one several hours later.


----------



## n1326e (Aug 20, 2019)

lemelman said:


> It does expire after a year, but you can re-activate it when it does. I'm on my third year now.
> The free, or trial, version is the complete system, with all the bells and whistles. If you don't qualify for the free version and have to pay, the various prices correspond to various levels of features. The free version gets all the features.
> 
> EDIT: I'm sorry that this post appeared twice (albeit slightly changed), but the first one didn't show up at all - until I wrote this one several hours later.


Lemelman.... Do you happen to know if AutoDesk sends a reminder when the year's subscription is due to expire?  Tom


----------



## CFLBob (Aug 20, 2019)

I've been using Rhino3D since about '07, but their new upgrade is going in a direction I don't care about, using a programming language to make pretty renderings.  I started trying to learn Fusion and it's so different it messes me up. 

As Gordon said in post #8, I find it easy to enter coordinates for stuff.  End of a line, corners of a box, that sort of stuff.  If Fusion let me do that, I'd have uninstalled Rhino by now.


----------



## comstock-friend (Aug 20, 2019)

Registered for free F360 more than a year ago and have a dozen or so parts for my locomotive project, but have not yet done the CAM for my PCNC1100. The end of last year I herniated a disc and I had not opened either ACAD or F360 for months. Seeing the recommendation for Paul McWhorter, I logged in yesterday and had to reset password, got in and everything seemed familiar to Paul's, Lars' and  NYC CNC videos. When I reopened last night, F360 updated and EVERYTHING is different! (Had to search for about 15 minutes for the sketch utility!) Looks like new videos are in order to introduce the update...
John


----------



## xpylonracer (Aug 20, 2019)

Mike Mattera also has some good instructional videos, I usually play back at 75% speed, gives an opportunity to see which icons get clicked on.
Also agree 100% about comments made about Lars, great videos.
As mentioned earlier the new lay-out and icons need learning as do the added features.

xpylonracer


----------



## Andrew Pullin (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi All,

Fusion 360 is a lot more than a "simple CAD program" - it is on my learning list for Engineering School but I am not quite there yet.
There have been a lot of good suggestions so far in this thread but here is mine:

I learned AutoCAD first and I taught myself using this site: https://www.mycadsite.com/tutorials/index.htm and I downloaded
the free Student version of fully functional AutoCAD 2016 originally and have recently upgraded to AutoCAD 2019 in the same way.

This site is very easy to follow, goes step by step and starts with CAD basics in 2D and goes right up to Advanced 3D. I don't really have
enough experience to recommend anything but I would say from my limited knowledge of Fusion 360 that learning CAD would be a
good first step because Fusion 360 will do CAD but it does quite a bit more also. Since AutoCAD and Fusion 360 are made by the same
company there are many similarities so this would also help.

My basic understanding is that AutoCAD will allow you to draw complex 3D models which is great for Architecture and Ship Design, where
Fusion 360 has a whole bunch of Modelling tools to do stuff like work out heat profiles in engines. This may be what you want but as with
most things you need to walk before you run.

I hope this helps.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Pauldg (Aug 20, 2019)

I posted a great tip on this forum but it seems to be deleted. No idea why, may it's hidden in the thread somewhere.

My big break thru was very simple, just a cheat sheet!

Fusion 360 Shortcuts:
S=Model Toolbox
Q=Push/Pull
C=Circle
D=Dimension
L=Line
X=Construction
P=Project
Ctrl+Z=Undo
J=Joint

Try this and you get up and running a bit faster.


----------



## retailer (Aug 20, 2019)

Fired up my Fusion 360 a few minutes ago and I notice new icons so I guess that all of the tutorials that are online will all have the older interface and icons - more confusion for the beginner.


----------



## lemelman (Aug 21, 2019)

n1326e said:


> Lemelman.... Do you happen to know if AutoDesk sends a reminder when the year's subscription is due to expire?  Tom


You get a red warning message in the top right corner of the window. Click it and follow the directions, and all should be well for another year.


----------



## lemelman (Aug 21, 2019)

I tried *AutoCAD* many years ago, when it was strictly 2D. It was owned by a friend and, although I was very impressed, it was far too expensive for me. I then tried a very simple (and cheap) system called *EasyCAD *which ran under DOS. I used it for several years until I saw a magazine which was giving away a program called *TurboCAD*. It stated that it could do 3D, so I purchased the magazine and installed TCAD on my computer. The 3D stuff was Mickey Mouse and rather disappointing, but it was rather better at 2D than EasyCAD, so I switched. I became rather proficient at TCAD but, even though the 3D facilities were greatly improved, it was very cumbersome and, after seeing a *SolidWorks *demo, began hankering after a *fully parametric* 3D system. SolidWorks was totally beyond my reach so I stuck with TCAD - until I heard about *Fusion 360*. It was free, so I downloaded and installed it.
I found the tutorials  rather difficult, and the extremely poor documentation made progress very difficult. I searched YouTube and discovered some videos by John Saunders of NYC CNC, under the name of *Fusion Friday*. The first one is at https://tinyurl.com/y6yrna8q
I followed these videos until the emphasis veered towards CNC, when I then found another good series called *LarsLive *at https://tinyurl.com/y3hfb4b8
I learnt a lot from these, and then found yet another source of "learning" at a very unlikely location called the *Autodesk Community of the Philippines* at https://tinyurl.com/y94vcjog 
Its not a series of tutorials, instead its a series of monthly challenges. *If* you register with them they will send you a Fusion 360 challenge every month. Each challenge introduces one or two new concepts in a bite sized mini project, and, if you successfully complete a given number of challenges you get a Fusion 360 diploma. *You don't have to register.* *I didn't*. What is really good is that the solution of  each challenge is supplied as a YouTube video in the following month, and the instructor very carefully explains every detail. I didn't register so I just look on YouTube to watch the latest solution. Its a really good way of learning. 
Learning F360 is not easy. Even after about 20 years of TCAD, in which I became very proficient, I found F360 a really steep learning curve. Now, after persevering, I find I can use F360 pretty well - especially for creating STLs for 3D printing.
I admit that, although F360 can produce 2D drawings automatically from the 3D models, the facilities are very prescribed and leave a lot to be desired.  TCAD is far better at 2D drawing than F360. (I still use TCAD for simple 2D drawings.) But F360 can do super 3D modelling with multiple components that can be animated to see how they move. It can do collision detection, stress analysis, and generate CNC code, as well as producing photo quality rendering. It can also do something that I've never seen in a CAD program: sculpting, where you can manipulate a 3D object as if it was a lump of clay.
The 2D sketches used for creating  and extending 3D models are very powerful and fully parametric, but currently the 2D drawing system used for producing working drawings is not that good.  (I'm told that improvements are in the pipeline). Once you've mastered the facilities of a fully parametric system you will never want to give it up. 

I've recently had a look at the Paul McWhorter videos, but have to admit that I didn't like them. In my opinion he often demonstrates rather poor methods - but your mileage may vary.


----------



## n1326e (Aug 21, 2019)

comstock-friend said:


> Registered for free F360 more than a year ago and have a dozen or so parts for my locomotive project, but have not yet done the CAM for my PCNC1100. The end of last year I herniated a disc and I had not opened either ACAD or F360 for months. Seeing the recommendation for Paul McWhorter, I logged in yesterday and had to reset password, got in and everything seemed familiar to Paul's, Lars' and  NYC CNC videos. When I reopened last night, F360 updated and EVERYTHING is different! (Had to search for about 15 minutes for the sketch utility!) Looks like new videos are in order to introduce the update...
> John


   That's one of my complaints about F-360....there are tons of videos on you tube but most of them concern older versions of the software. I don't have a suggestion on how to resolve it.  
   John....I also had the same problem yesterday when I opened the program to use it....a new version seemed to have been released recently. I couldn't locate the 'TEXT' button. However, I will say that when I went to the AutoDesk Community and asked about it, I got a fast reply with a good answer from an administrator.


----------



## n1326e (Aug 21, 2019)

lemelman said:


> You get a red warning message in the top right corner of the window. Click it and follow the directions, and all should be well for another year.



Lemelman, Thanks for the answer, I'll be on the lookout for it since it's been about a year now. Tom


----------



## Jack3M (Aug 21, 2019)

1.  The Lars Christensen beginners series is the place to start.
2.  Spend time every day drawing up something, even if it is from plans or from the tutorial.
3.  Lars is very good about answering questions.
4.  Brad Tillis is okay, but I learned much more from Lars.  
5.  You tube is your best friend when trying to learn CAD programs.

Now, I have used turbo cad...okay, solidworks, awesome expensive but user friendly, and now the F360.  I fine the F360 is easier for my stupid brain.


----------



## lkrestorer (Jan 14, 2020)

I was looking for a CAD program to get my feet wet with. After reading darn near everything I could find about where to start I ended up with Fusion 360. The only experience I've had with anything approaching CAD was mechanical drawing class in high school - and that was 50 years ago. The problem I ran into right away was that the YouTube videos all had a slightly different user interface than the current one. I have learned from hit-n-miss navigation that everything is there in front of your nose but you may have to hunt a bit to find it. From what I'm seeing it will do darn near anything you would want and (I'm not entirely sure) there may be a CAM component to it, too.

The program is free to hobbyists, students and small startup businesses and that's great because it's a very high end program. I'm thinking that Autodesk is doing the same type of thing that Apple did when they gave all of the Apple II computers to the schools back in the 80's. Once people get familiar with using it they want to continue and to take that expertise with them when they move on to whatever they do next.

Anyway, I was stumbling around until I found the YouTube video series by Arnold Rowntree (yes, that's spelled correctly). He does a very good job explaining things right from the dummy level on up. The 16 + lessons that he has are from a year ago but he is very willing to answer questions and give people a boost where they need it. I just finished lesson 9 and I'm starting to get more confident with every lesson. It's actually starting to make sense.

I'm not connected with him in any way but I wanted to point him out to you if you are interested. He doesn't have many viewers and I don't understand why. He seems to be an excellent instructor.


----------



## Jack3M (Jan 14, 2020)

Yes, they are frequently updating the menu's and not always will the interface look like the current program view.  It is very intuitive though.  

As far as learning, we each learn differently and at different speeds.  At this point, I don't watch any of the videos any more unless I am trying to learn how to accomplish something.  There are many good educators on You-Tube Thanks for sharing


----------



## nealeb (Jan 15, 2020)

One of the problems with trying to learn something like F360 from videos is that you might find out what to do, but not necessarily why. I know that a lot of people these days prefer to just watch pictures but they don't give anything like the full story. I've just watched the first couple of Rowntree videos and dipped into a couple more. Yes, nice friendly style and if you want to replicate exactly what he has done, you will be able to do that. But one problem that I have found with a number of people (and I have run F360 tutorials myself for model-engineering club members) is that particularly if someone is coming from a strong 2D background, a lot of what you do seems silly, pointless, "not like I'm used to doing it". Rowntree made a couple of interesting little components on his first two videos but never said that he was not producing engineering drawings but a 3D model of the finished item. They are not the same thing! Let me give a couple of examples of where this is different to "traditional" 2D CAD. First of all, there is a reason why a sketch is called a sketch and not a drawing. Think of it as a back-of-the-envelope job except that when you put dimensions on it, magically all the lines and circles change to the desired sizes. And if you don't like one, just go back and change the numbers and the sketch will adapt to suit. Another example is the "student" I had who didn't listen to what I said and dimensioned all his sketch elements from two datum planes. Absolutely fine if you are producing engineering drawings and subsequently going to a machine to make the part concerned. However, it throws away an enormous amount of the power of the product as it completely destroys the ability to go back and easily change things later - as we later demonstrated to that guy. If I want two holes equi-spaced from the two ends of a bar, I find a way of producing a sketch that embodies this principle - and in a way that means that if I change the "master" hole position the other hole moves without any effort on my part. After years of fighting TurboCAD and generally finding that any significant changes to a drawing meant scrapping it and starting again, the time-saving during the design process with F360 is amazing. In fact, one of my little mantras that I try to preach to anyone I'm working with on F360 is "never use a dimension when you can use a constraint". This is so far from being obvious to a beginner or someone moving from one of the (excellent in their way) 2D CAD systems that it's worth pointing out.

To illustrate how much I feel is missing from many of the online tutorials, my first online session given to a group of fellow club members took around 1.5hours, not 10 minutes, although we only went about as far as Rowntree's first component. And I set my students homework to do before the next session!

In summary - if you want to get the best out of F360 or any similar product, find tutorials that cover some of the theory, not just impressive demos, and forget everything you knew about 2D CAD. This is a whole different world!


----------



## lkrestorer (Jan 15, 2020)

An excellent answer to a question I hadn't thought of.  There are a lot of things in Fusion 360 that start me scratching my head.  Now, what you seem to be saying (what I seem to be hearing) is that the 3D tutorials are geared to making a model of a part for 3D printing or CNC work and not necessarily a route to getting an engineering drawing for manual shop work.

I have been progressing in understanding how to do the modeling in 3D and getting better at the various tools and so forth but is this going to lead me in the direction that I want?  I want to be able to do something like taking a metric drawing and redraw it in "standard" mechanical drafting style and convert it to inch measurements and make adjustments if needed.  Then I will have a good set of working drawings that I can take to my shop for detailed reference of what I need to machine.

I have been led to believe that I could draw a part in Fusion 360, starting with the sketches and getting the finished 3D model, and revert back to the previously entered dimensions and print out a 2D drawing of the various views of a part - and possibly include a 3D drawing on the same page.  Is this factual? Or am I heading down the wrong road?

Fusion 360 apparently has a CAM component (that I know nothing about) so you can have a one stop program for modeling or CNC.  If I were to entertain the idea of getting a CNC router to cut more intricate aluminum parts for models (for example) am I headed in the right direction?  I would really like to learn a program that would benefit me with my manual work now and yet not have to learn something all over again if I decided to move to something CNC.  And, what about the "right" way to do things in a complex program, like you referred to about improper use of dimensioning.  Am I looking at needing to get a doctor's degree or spend innumerable hours with this thing before I'm really comfortable that I'm doing things right?

My main focus is on machining.  I'd rather be doing something in my shop but I'm looking for a path to make my shop time more productive.

I guess I'm relating it to a program like Microsoft Word.  I use it to write the occasional letter and to format other small documents but it can also be used to write a novel or lengthy legal documents.  Am I using a sledge hammer to swat flies when I could just roll up a newspaper?

Too many questions????


----------



## popnrattle (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello, I use 2-D cad for 99% of what I make only drawing and assembling in Inventor to 3-D print or inspire newbys to use Inventor. I "MERGE" my 2-D sketches into MasterCam to create toolpaths for the CNC machines. Question: which tutorial would best to follow importing 2-D(.dwg files) into F360 to create toolpaths? Thanks in advance. Later, RT.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 16, 2020)

I also have been using 2D CAD for years and I have tried to learn Fusion 360 and have found it to be mass confusion. I want to design the part, not make a pretty 3D isometric. I started to try to learn Fusion 360 because I wanted to animate the assembled machine to find problems prior to producing them in metal. If the program is just going to produce pretty pictures it is not going to be too useful. Many designers are using 3D CAD so I am obviously missing something. What is the path from 2D to 3D?

Gordon


----------



## Rickus (Jan 16, 2020)

I've been using Sketchup Make for three years and does 99% of what I need.  As I am having to slow down (due to medical problems) I'm considering learning a different CAD system.  Several people direct me to SolidWorks which is free to EAA members.  Can anyone tell me where is stands in the list of ease of learning, help, and tutorials?  I can even send/post a file of where I think Sketchup fails me which is designing a wingtip for my R/C airplane.


----------



## awake (Jan 16, 2020)

Out of curiosity, is anyone else using FreeCAD? This is an open-source 3D CAD program feely available on Windows, Mac, and Linux - and I use Linux, so the latter is particularly important to me. I have been using it for some time; it has some quirks and inconsistencies, but it continues to get better. Definitely not up to F360, but so far it has done what I need ... and there are a surprising number of good tutorials on-line.


----------



## brig8632 (Jan 16, 2020)

This guy is very helpful


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 17, 2020)

This fellow is pretty well informed on Fusion 360 and is easy to follow.

Lars Christenson is also worth watching on Youtube.
Well worth persevering with the learning process, if you are not sure of anything just watch the video again, it will fall into place eventually !


----------



## Cessnadriver (Jan 17, 2020)

Letting everyone know Fusion 360 is no longer free to Hobbiest.  It is only free to students and with a long list of criteria that must be met.


----------



## lemelman (Jan 17, 2020)

I do a lot of work for the REMAP charity (see www.remap.org.uk) and use F360 for my design work.  I used to use TurboCad but, as has been already stated, changing a Tcad model is often harder than redrawing it.  3D modelling is what F360 is all about, and its very good at it, but its also rather good at producing proper 2D drawings from the 3D model. All the dimensions are retrieved from the 3D model, you just determine where they should be placed. Any changes to the 3D model are automatically applied to the drawings. The attached jpg is a simple example.
For some small items I still use Tcad, but F360 wins every time for larger projects.
And yes, F360 has a built-in CAM processor which I've started using for my colleague's CNC mill. He used to write the g-code by hand, but after he made a stupid error and ruined a part, I generated the tool-path with F360 and it produced a perfect part. He's now learning F360.
Don't expect to learn F360, or any proper CAD system, in a few days. It involves a steep and prolonged learning curve, but the view from the top makes it all worthwhile.
The following screenshot is a simple example of a drawing produced by F360.

d
View attachment 113424


----------



## lohring (Jan 17, 2020)

Since when?  I just downloaded the latest version onto a new computer.  Autodesk disabled Fusion on my old computer, but it runs really well with a high end graphics card and fast processor on my new computer.  It was getting seriously bogged down when handling big projects and especially large meshes.  At 76 I'm a little old to be a student in the conventional sense.  I'm definitely a hobbyist that's still learning new things.

Lohring Miller


----------



## awake (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow, that would be a major change. But when I Google'd "Fusion 360 free," it gave me this page - which looks like the hobbiest option is still valid - ??

https://www.autodesk.com/campaigns/fusion-360-for-hobbyists

As I said, I have been using FreeCAD instead, because I use Linux as my preferred OS. But in every demo or YouTube video I've ever seen, F360 is the "cat's meow," as they say around here.


----------



## lemelman (Jan 17, 2020)

Cessnadriver said:


> Letting everyone know Fusion 360 is no longer free to Hobbiest.  It is only free to students and with a long list of criteria that must be met.


This is not so. It is still free for hobbyists, except that collaboration and importing of propriety formats (such as Solidworks files etc) is not available. I know of no hobbyists that used collaboration, and all non-propriety formats can still be imported.


----------



## lkrestorer (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes, Fusion 360 is still available to hobbyists and I have seen no indications that it will change. The link that 'awake' gives (above) is good.

I've completed the lessons in Arnold Rowntree's series but they do not delve into how to convert from a 3D model to a 2D "mechanical drawing" print. All indications are that it can be done but the 'how' is hidden somewhere that I can't find.  The problems with the YouTube videos is that the "instructor" knows exactly what he's doing and most of them don't realize that the average dummy (me) has a hard time following along without knowing what they know. All of those cute little icons and menus mean something - if you already know what they mean. These guys say "just click here" and I blink and say"huh?" It would be nice to find an icon list or flow chart or something to have next to the computer to look things up. Yeah, I know they all have Help menus, but you have to know what the people who made them call stuff before you can look it up.  If I knew that I wouldn't need the Help menu!!!

There's another free (for hobbyists) program from Siemens called "Solid Edge 2020" that is a high-end 2D program.  I've dipped my toes into that one a bit, and I intend to go farther, but the top of the screen is populated by the largest display of the most mystifying icons that I have ever seen. The first "expert" I watched (for beginners!) kept saying "all's ya gotta do is ...." and clicked on some odd little symbol and things happened like magic. Well, he's probably been using it every day for who-knows how long. I just walked away cross-eyed.

The other problem (for me) is most of the tutorials seem to be geared toward someone who wants to do CNC or 3D printing. Maybe I will someday (if I live long enough and get bored with my other bad habits) but all I want is something to draw usable prints to take out to my shop and get them torn and greasy.

I'm really trying - but it sure can be 'trying'!


----------



## Gordon (Jan 18, 2020)

I think that the main problem for us hobby users is that we just want to design the models we want to make for our own use. We do not want to have the gee whiz dazzle that the 3 D programs seem to aim for. I have used 2 D cad for the last 20+ years and as has been said that is probably a hindrance to using something like Fusion 360. Like others I have watched You Tube videos and I just come away wondering what did he just do? Why did he do that? There may be logic in doing operation 1 then operation 2 then operation 3 etc but I just want to draw a line 6" long and put a hole 1/4" over and 1/2" up. A bunch of  icons do not mean much if you cannot really figure put what they are supposed to do. So far all of the videos I have watched do not tell me how to actually produce a working shop drawing. Once I have a model designed I may want to see an assembly and an animation to make sure I do not have two things at the same place at the same time but first I want to make the basic design.

I have been using Visual CADD, previously Generic CADD where I can just enter the line command and then enter x and y values and it draws a line from my starting point to those values. If I want to draw a circle I can select a center point and enter a value for the diameter or radius of the circle. In most of the 3 D programs it looks to me like I draw a line and then go back and tell the program how long it should be and where it should be or draw a circle and then go back and resize it. As has been said knowledge of 2 D is a detriment in 3 D.


----------



## Shopgeezer (Jan 18, 2020)

I find in all instructional videos the problem of the presenter assuming too much about the knowledge and ability of the student. It is very hard for an expert to back up far enough to make a meaningful presentation for a rank beginner. People who can do this are rare. It all comes down to teaching. Good teachers know how to convey information to a student in a way they can understand. Not many if us have that skill

I have bounced off Fusion a few times. I find the design process in that program illogical and hard to follow. Sketchup serves my simple needs. At least I have enough background with the program to understand the videos (mostly).


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 18, 2020)

After making and saving the model with the model file loaded go DESIGN at top LH, left click the arrow and at the bottom of the menu is DRAWING with choice of From design, click that and the drawing menu will open, click OK and the drawing window opens with the model loaded ready to drop on the drawing, position the model view and press ENTER, from there you can make perspective views by using the top left Drawing Views menu.
Using the dimension  shortcut D it's simple to add dimensions to the drawing.
There is the option to chose the drawing size in the first menu that opens but to get used to the method just use the defaults.

xpylonracer


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 18, 2020)

The following screenshot is a simple example of a drawing produced by F360.
View attachment 113424

May be my system but this drawing doesn't open for me, just an error page.
Anyone else have the same problem ?


----------



## CFLBob (Jan 18, 2020)

xpylonracer said:


> The following screenshot is a simple example of a drawing produced by F360.
> View attachment 113424
> 
> May be my system but this drawing doesn't open for me, just an error page.
> Anyone else have the same problem ?



When I click on that, I get an error message from the forums: 
*Home Model Engine Machinist - Error* 
The requested attachment could not be found.


----------



## lkrestorer (Jan 18, 2020)

xpylonracer said:


> After making and saving the model with the model file loaded go DESIGN at top LH, left click the arrow and at the bottom of the menu is DRAWING with choice of From design, click that and the drawing menu will open, click OK and the drawing window opens with the model loaded ready to drop on the drawing, position the model view and press ENTER, from there you can make perspective views by using the top left Drawing Views menu.
> Using the dimension shortcut D it's simple to add dimensions to the drawing.
> There is the option to chose the drawing size in the first menu that opens but to get used to the method just use the defaults.



THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!!
This is exactly what I was talking about!   This is exactly what I wanted to find!

This is a case of everything I needed being right at my fingertips but I had no way of finding it. The drawing sheet is even included in the program and it lets me save it as a .pdf file!
All of my time spent learning to model in 3D (no, I'm still a rank amateur and I've got a long way to go) is not wasted.  All I have to do (all??) is to start drawing some of the real world things that I want prints of and I'll be home free.

You laid the final brick for me. This ties it all together. Now I have to get to work.

(Can you tell I'm excited?)


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 18, 2020)

Video tutorials are great for general learning but I find that when you need specific information then Google is your friend. I haven't used Fusion at all (yet) but just for giggles I typed in "how to convert 3d to 2d drawing in fusion 360" into Google and the first result it gave had the info required and links to further explanations (here's the LINK). So if you've got a specific question, bang it into Google in natural language and you'll likely find it's been asked before on a forum somewhere and an answer exists.


----------



## lkrestorer (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks Cogsy. I went there and read the official explanation. It's humbling to find out how I could have found the answer by myself - never thought of it. Thanks for the lesson in how to be smarter.


----------



## lkrestorer (Jan 19, 2020)

Well, since I got my 'Cogsy lesson' I've been digging into this a little (a lot!) farther. The link that Cogsy mentioned also takes you to some very good YouTube videos made by Autodesk that are quite detailed and explain all of this stuff. My guess is that they have others that explain the other topics, too. They do show an older menu version but I've been able to overcome that problem. (The videos that talk about converting to 2D are dated 2015.)

My assessment now is that if you were to follow Arnold Rowntree's lesson plan of modeling 16 progressively harder parts and then read and watch the Autodesk videos you could produce very nice 2D (and add isometric views) professional looking drawings. The flexibility and options available are countless (at least, I can't count them all).

It will not come overnight. I have a long road ahead of me yet. However, Fusion 360 looks like it may be a very good choice for hobbyists who want to make quality drawings. That's what I want to do. And, it's free - which makes it hard to beat.

The event that started me looking into CAD was that my Minnesota winter is being taken up by my recovery from total shoulder replacement surgery. I have been forbidden to venture out to my shop

Thank you to all who have encouraged me (er, kicked me in the butt!)


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 19, 2020)

lkrestorer,

Thanks for mentioning the free Solid Edge 2D Drafting 2020.  I downloaded it and drew a few lines.  It looks like a good 2D package, once you learn the icons.

Good luck with the Fusion 360.  I think you'll enjoy it.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Cessnadriver (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey if anyone in the this thread signs up for Fusion 360 and is getting all of the functions with it for free as a hobbiest please let me know.  I had it for free and was contacted by Fusion and was told it would only be free to students that had a registered class with an instructor.  I paid $450.00 for the year.  I spoke to them twice about it. It maybe free for a period of time and than billable after??  I use the CAD and CAM and since I’m not selling ot making money using it I would hope they do the fair thing.


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 19, 2020)

Fusion 360 recently changed their license classifications.  I had a free "start-up license", which changed yesterday to a free "personal use" license.  I didn't have to reload the software.
Here are a couple links.
Good luck.  
Chuck
https://www.autodesk.com/campaigns/fusion-360-for-hobbyists
https://knowledge.autodesk.com/support/fusion-360/learn-explore/caas/sfdcarticles/sfdcarticles/Fusion-360-Free-License-Changes.html


----------



## lkrestorer (Jan 19, 2020)

These last couple of posts had me worried now that I've made such a big deal of learning Fusion. If you go to the two links that 'kuhncw' posted it explains everything.  My copy says:  Autodesk Fusion 360 (Personal - Not For Commercial Use) at the top left of the window.  In the upper right corner it has my name and when I dig into the drop down list it says that I'm on the 'lkrestorer team' and I'm the administrator.

The key appears to not be connected in any way with a "team" that is a business and making money with the program.  If so, you are considered "one of them".


----------



## lemelman (Jan 20, 2020)

Try this link for a tutorial on F360 2d drawings.
https://tinyurl.com/vfklywm


----------



## nealeb (Jan 20, 2020)

Been some interesting comments here. There's a theme along the lines of "it's just about pretty pictures - gimme drawings!", another says "how do I move from 2D to 3D?", another is "it's all too complicated!" Sitting in the background is a complaint that Youtube tutorials and similar are great if you have an idea of how and what you want to do already and need a bit of detail, but are less useful for a novice who needs to be led a bit more slowly along the learning route.

This "just making models" point is interesting. Maybe the issue is with the word "model" - equates to "toy" for some people? I have a simpler view of 3D CAD (where the D is for design, not drawing). I use F360 to build my first prototype. Costs me zero in materials, just some of my time. That "model" on screen is the nearest I can get to something I can pick up, turn round, look at from near or far and from any angle. OK, if I'm drawing the frame for a loco it is, to all intents and purposes, a 2D object that just happens to have a bit of thickness. Don't really need a 3D model to show me that. But what about a cylinder casting? Or some of the frame stretchers in my current model that are fabricated from multiple pieces? Each piece is flat plate but the finished item is definitely 3D. And if I've already modeled the frames, I can assemble them all on screen to see how they fit. When I come to produce drawings, I not only have automatically created 3-view engineering drawings to take into the workshop but also a little isometric drawing in the corner to see at a glance how the bits go together.

When it comes to moving from using 2D to 3D CAD, I'm not sure that the best advice isn't to start by forgetting all you were taught about producing engineering drawings in 2D! I know that that's a bit contentious, but it's because what look superficially like 2D "drawings" that are used en route to building a 3D model are not drawings at all. That's why F360 calls them sketches. They represent "design intent" - not itty-bitty detail that is highly relevant when you come to make it but which is not at all relevant at the design stage. One of my simple recommendations to beginners - don't even try to use snaps and similar to place lines, circles and points on the drawing. That is 2D CAD thinking. Select, say, the rectangle tool, roughly drag out a rectangular box somewhere near where you are going to want it, and then add the constraints that define exactly what and where you want it and the software will move it about on screen to match. The design intent is not that the bottom LH corner is at (X,Y), for example - it's that it is aligned with some other point on the drawing and the actual coordinates really, really, don't matter. So use the coincident constraint tool to lock the rectangle's corner to the point in the sketch where it should align. "Yeah, but... It's the same thing!" Oh no it isn't! Let's say that this new rectangle is now locked to a point that might move as a result of some design or dimension change downstream. If you had located the rectangle by coordinates, move the reference point and you now need to separately move the rectangle and do any knock-on changes. Lock the rectangle corner to the reference point, move the reference point, and the rectangle moves without any further effort. As does anything else locked via (coincident, parallel, concentric, etc) constraints. Perhaps your design intent is, say, to create a square 70mm on each side. Don't draw a rectangle with both sides set to 70mm. Draw a rectangle with one side set to 70mm, and then set the second side using the "equal" constraint. Then, if your design changes and you want to make it a 60mm square, you only change one dimension, your design intent remains intact, and you have reduced the likelihood of missing out all the other knock-on changes. F360 lets you go back and change history because you can make that kind of change to earlier details even when the rest of the design is much more developed and the effects will just roll through and show on screen. I used to use TurboCAD for 2D and 9 times out of 10 I would redraw something because making a change when I needed to alter an earlier dimension was just so difficult.

There's a bunch of other things mentioned, like how to import DXF to a sketch, and "where's the way in to the drawings module?" Not to mention all the CAM stuff (and I use CNC for anything I can in preference to manual machining, so that bit's important to me). Once you've got the basics under your belt, those things are suitable for online tutorials, or (as someone pointed out) Google searching. Frankly, I find using the official Autodesk documentation very difficult and if I want to know how to do something, I go to Google. Which often takes me to the right place in the Autodesk docs much faster than via the Autodesk site! 

I think that it's really important to get off on the right foot and use the tools the way they are intended to be used because without that, you are likely to find yourself going up blind alleys as your models become more complex, and you will miss out on a lot of the power of the software.


----------



## lemelman (Jan 20, 2020)

I've found that I tend to make most progress from having to finish a personal project rather than by following tutorials. I then discovered the *Autodesk Community of the Philippines* (see* https://tinyurl.com/yyzno8ye*).
This was quite different. It's actually a series of  monthly challenges designed with the aim of awarding a certificate to those who register and complete the series - of 10, I think.* It is not necessary to register in order to see each challenge -* I didn't. 
Each challenge is a bite-sized project designed to introduce one or two new concepts. If, like me, you don't register, you have to wait for the end of the month to see the challenge and it's solution, which is presented in a very clear manner, with each keypress fully described. Challenges from earlier months or years are a good source of information.


----------



## Brian Hutchings (Jan 20, 2020)

The comment above about using personal projects  is absolutely true for me. I used the tutorials by Lars Christiansen of Autodesk to get me started but then used a project of my own to get further. I made a 3 inch  to the foot steam traction engine model some years ago and now wanted to make another at half the size. I have all the drawings I made originally  and used these to redraw in Fusion 360. This taught me a lot as well as providing me with the drawings and the 3D models.
You can get lots of help by looking for answers on the Autodesk community site or by asking the question, which can include a copy of your sketch.
Brian


----------



## barryc43 (Jan 20, 2020)

lkrestorer said:


> Thanks Cogsy. I went there and read the official explanation. It's humbling to find out how I could have found the answer by myself - never thought of it. Thanks for the lesson in how to be smarter.


Hi, I posted a reply to your question on making 2D drawings from 3D models under  Software and Programming  titled " *Fusion 360 - Printing 2D Orthogonal Drawings**" *hope this helps as it's a step by step routine. Sorry it wasn't posted as a reply to you directly! regards, Barry


----------



## lkrestorer (Jan 20, 2020)

Wow, it looks like I'm just barely scratching the surface of this program.

I have a built-in sleeping formula. If there is a project I'm working on and I'm deeply involved or am being puzzled by I tend to dream myself to sleep with it. Last night I was wondering about how to combine the pieces I'm drawing into a finished model of my project.  After reading the last couple of posts I went to the videos from the folks in the Philippines.  The first one I looked at showed how to put a project together. I realize I'm not laying the groundwork for this by the way I'm making drawings but it opened my eyes to what can be done.

'nealeb' mentioned using the constraint function rather than coordinates to locate parts of the drawing.  I had seen this mentioned elsewhere and he explained it better.

I will be taking more baby-steps but it's getting more fascinating as I progress. Again, everything is there - you just have to find it. These hints and tips do certainly help.


----------



## Jack3M (Jan 20, 2020)

Ikrestorer....yes you need to use the constraints, which can be a PIA, but down the road they are imperative.  You using the "join" or "joint" function to put these together?  I am sure there are many ways.  Personally with what I do I split most of my drawings down one plane in the middle as I make casting plugs.

For example, I effed up some holes on these two parts, one not straight, one wrong drill for the tap, anyhow, human right?  (I haven't been using 360 that long, maybe a year or two, so I know little, but  somehow seem to be able to figure it out.  That is one of the nice things, with the basics under your belt you can pretty much figure out how to get anything done.)  So contacted the seller of the kit, no response.  I am not one to wait around so in about a half hour I drew up one - printing now.



As you can see, well not so well, but it is a very complicated part.  Yes, I drew on most of my knowledge of 360, but looking good on printer so far.  Here is photo of drawing.  Haven't figured out how to get into PDF yet, but down the road....LOL


----------



## lkrestorer (Jan 20, 2020)

Jack3M,
This is the link that got me into making the finished drawings. It's the one that cogsy mentioned. When you get to the Drawing page the pdf output icon is right on the top.

https://knowledge.autodesk.com/supp...drawing-from-your-CAD-file-in-Fusion-360.html

I'm curious about your user name. Is the '3M' taken from the company?  I spent the last 29 years of my working life fixing some of their production machinery.


----------



## Jack3M (Jan 20, 2020)

LOL, no my last name is Martin and I am a III of the same name.  My sister at one time in her life put in about 10 years selling their business solutions to the big companies.....she retired after the Y2K.  Not with that company but another that delt with Y2K stuff.  She had 7  figure year in the two preceeding Y2K.


----------



## lkrestorer (Jan 21, 2020)

Just thought I'd ask. 3M is one of those companies that has a quite large number of employees. I'm always surprised by the things I hear when I tell people I had worked for them. One is: "Oh, do you know so-and-so? They worked for 3M, too." (Yeah, right! Did they even work for them in this country?) The other response is: "That's nice. They make really good tape (or sandpaper or whatever)."

They were really good to work for and I get a nice check from them every month.

Sorry, I didn't want to hijack the thread. This is all I'll say about that.


----------



## Jules (Apr 5, 2020)

I tried Fusion for a short while and started to get to grips with it. 
Not sure what they have done with it now but I cannot even draw two lines that connect together at a given angle. 
The angle is shown as is the length but as soon as you enter a length, the angle box disappears !!!
What have they done to this software. It now completely baffles me.


----------



## Brian Hutchings (Apr 5, 2020)

They changed the appearance of Fusion 360 quite a lot but I found it easier to work with as there was less to remember.
I should say that I am a relative beginner but I found it easier to work with actual personal projects once I got through the 3 parts of Lars tutorial.
I still find things that baffle me but found the people on the help site were VERY helpful.
I still have problems sometimes but I'm getting there and I'm sure this is the way of the future.
I should point out that I am not using Fusion 360 in industry but as a maker of models of very early road vehicles (in England). and am hoping to progress to CNC machining using the models created in Fusion 360; mind you, I'm quite a long way off that!
Brian


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 5, 2020)

Maybe some guys are having trouble on the difference between CAD and solid modeling.  With fusion you dont want to draw LINES, you want to draw solid objects, like cubes and cylinders. You then manipulate the objects by doing things like extruding, cutting. It is very much like you do things in the shop- you start with solid objects and hack away at them until you get a part. Fusion has the one huge improvement over the shop in having the long needed 'putting on' tool.

Think Solid object, not lines and arcs.


----------



## Brian Hutchings (Apr 6, 2020)

Ron Gingers reply is spot on. It took me some time to realise this but once I'd grasped the concept, things became much easier.
Brian


----------



## CNC-Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

RonGinger said:


> Maybe some guys are having trouble on the difference between CAD and solid modeling.  With fusion you dont want to draw LINES, you want to draw solid objects, like cubes and cylinders. You then manipulate the objects by doing things like extruding, cutting. It is very much like you do things in the shop- you start with solid objects and hack away at them until you get a part. Fusion has the one huge improvement over the shop in having the long needed 'putting on' tool.
> 
> Think Solid object, not lines and arcs.


Hi Ron, - Don't forget, though, with Fusion - go into Design, pick a plane to sketch on - sketch all of the lines, arc's, program in all of the dependancies (if any and you want to make it parametric), once the sketch is correct - exit sketch, and then extrude, extrude-cut, etc.  In the end you want one body.  Then jump over to Manufacture and start to lay out the mill or lathe parameters to cnc machine it.  I love Fusion - it's super simple to work with.


----------



## CNC-Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

Jack3M said:


> Ikrestorer....yes you need to use the constraints, which can be a PIA, but down the road they are imperative.  You using the "join" or "joint" function to put these together?  I am sure there are many ways.  Personally with what I do I split most of my drawings down one plane in the middle as I make casting plugs.
> 
> For example, I effed up some holes on these two parts, one not straight, one wrong drill for the tap, anyhow, human right?  (I haven't been using 360 that long, maybe a year or two, so I know little, but  somehow seem to be able to figure it out.  That is one of the nice things, with the basics under your belt you can pretty much figure out how to get anything done.)  So contacted the seller of the kit, no response.  I am not one to wait around so in about a half hour I drew up one - printing now.
> View attachment 113495
> ...


How did you manage to get both the front and the back views at the same time?


----------



## nealeb (Apr 7, 2020)

CNC-Joe said:


> Hi Ron, - Don't forget, though, with Fusion - go into Design, pick a plane to sketch on - sketch all of the lines, arc's, program in all of the dependancies (if any and you want to make it parametric), once the sketch is correct - exit sketch, and then extrude, extrude-cut, etc.  In the end you want one body.  Then jump over to Manufacture and start to lay out the mill or lathe parameters to cnc machine it.  I love Fusion - it's super simple to work with.


I'm with CNC-Joe here - Ron was right in saying that you forget all that line and curve nonsense and start thinking 3D shapes (and in fact, I go further - just forget all you ever learnt about 2D drafting and pretend that you are starting from scratch. It really is easier that way!) However, as Joe says, you get a whole lot more flexibility if you start with a sketch, extrude, etc. Takes a little bit more getting used to, but using just the 3D shapes is like sticking to using files when you are standing next to a fully-tooled vertical mill!


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello at all,
I didnt read the whole tread. I started with fusion by a tutorial at the web. Now I cant leave my hands from it.
But for sure to by a book for F360 is waisting money. Since the book is on the marked the next 3 versions of 360 are established and then happens what the starter of this thread descripes. 

All in all F360 is the easiest CAD program I ever used.


----------



## maybach_man (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi all...can you scan in a drawing and scale and trace?


----------



## awake (Apr 11, 2020)

You can do that in FreeCAD, so I'm sure it can be done in Fusion360. Note that "trace" might mean different things in this context - it is possible to process a drawing through something like Inkscape to turn it from a bitmap into a vector drawing using Inkscape's tracing functions ... but unless the drawing is super simple and super clean, the chances are good the vector drawing will be full of teeny-tiny vectors. It is not the best result to try to work from if you are going to do any editing on it.

The other option is to set the scanned picture as a background, and then develop a sketch over it, tweaking curves and lines until it matches to your satisfaction. This produces a much cleaning set of vectors (sketch), but of course takes a lot more work.

Again, all of the above is based on the programs I know, in this case FreeCAD and Inkscape; it may be that Fusion360 can do it all in one step ... ?


----------



## kquiggle (Apr 12, 2020)

Regarding the comment about not spending money on a book, I would second that. Going through hands-on tutorials is the best way to go, and really the easiest way to get started. I put off learning 3D CAD for a long time because I thought I would have to spend too much time climbing the learning curve, but once I got started (using OnShape online tutorials), I got the hand of it pretty quickly. I think I probably spent about 20 hours to get comfortable with the process.  Of course I am still learning, and I in no way consider myself an expert, but even with that limited training I can now produce some pretty complex drawings. Another thing I found useful was to use 3D CAD for every project, no matter how simple - this is a good way to get more familiar with the software, and working on an actual project helps with the motivation.

On "tracing" a scanned in drawing: You can do this in OnShape. I have also done it with pictures of items that I wanted to turn into drawings, just to get the general outlines. What I have found more useful is to set up a second monitor on my computer - I have a blueprint on one monitor and the CAD program on the other. That way I can easily refer back and forth, and zoom into details if I need to.


----------



## comstock-friend (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm now to the point that when drawing and/or doing tool paths in Fusion 360 that I just go ahead until something doesn't work, then Google the specific problem and usually a couple of videos or a F360 page pops up with an answer or insight. Couldn't figure why my 1/8" ball mill couldn't pocket my part last week in a 2D contour; Lars popped up with a video to try 3D and bang, it worked!

So it's just 'do it' until stumped and look for the answer to that problem.

John


----------

